# Best book on Australian Orchids?



## kentuckiense (Oct 6, 2006)

Can anyone recomend a book about the Australian Orchids? I'm mainly interested in terrestrials, so if it doesn't include Dendrobium or whatever, I won't care. I'm just looking for something that covers most of the terrestrial taxa.


----------



## the jive turkey (Oct 6, 2006)

Here you go:
"A Complete Guide to Native Orchids of Australia - including the Island Territories" by JONES, David L. ISBN: 1 877069 12 Reed-New Holland


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 6, 2006)

That one looks pretty darn good, thanks. The price isn't too bad, either. I'll order one soon, I think.


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 7, 2006)

Now I'm just trying to find somewhere that charges less than AU $35 for shipping!


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 7, 2006)

you may want to check this out!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NATIVE-ORCHIDS-...QQihZ007QQcategoryZ109583QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 7, 2006)

Ron-
Thanks for that link! I just ordered the book that the jive turkey told me about. However, I think that is just the updated/newer version of that book in the auction. However, the book in the auction has more pages, so I may just have to pick that one up later once I figure out what's going on!


----------

